# Medieval 2 Total War



## TIGER1 (18. März 2007)

Hi
Habe mir mal das Game ausgeliehen und finde es bisher auch richtig geil!
Jetzt habe ich jedoch ein problem. Ich habe England gewählt und halte bisher England/Irland und teile von Frankreich.
Jetzt habe ich den Auftrag bekommen mich bei einem Kreuzzug zu beteiligen, das problem ist das Ziel ist Jerusalem.
Aber das Problem ist, wie soll ich eine Armee aufstellen und die nach Jerusalem schicken in nur 9 Runden. Das ist absolut unmöglich.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

edit: 
Könnt ihr den Thread bitte verschieben, habe ihn ausversehen hier erstellt.


----------



## waseb (18. März 2007)

TIGER1 am 18.03.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Habe mir mal das Game ausgeliehen und finde es bisher auch richtig geil!
> Jetzt habe ich jedoch ein problem. Ich habe England gewählt und halte bisher England/Irland und teile von Frankreich.
> Jetzt habe ich den Auftrag bekommen mich bei einem Kreuzzug zu beteiligen, das problem ist das Ziel ist Jerusalem.
> ...


hi 
habe auch einigemale mit dem problem gekämpft.am einfachsten ist es wenn du alle auf ein schiff verladest, da es weiter in einer runde fahren kann.aber ich habe es so gemacht das ich den kreuzug ignoriert habe und einfach weiter gespielt hebe, die folge war das ich dann einige male exkomonieziert wurde.ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Homerclon (18. März 2007)

Du hast 9 Runden Zeit dich dem Kreuzzug anzuschliessen.

In 9Runden eine Armee zusammenstellen und nach Jerusalem bringen wäre wirklich etwas schwer, bzw. unmöglich wenn man keine geeignete Armee + Flotte am Mittelmeer hat.

Ich hab bisher noch an keinem Kreuzzug teilgenommen, passiert ist aber nichts.
Also solange du beim Papst nicht schon auf der Kippe stehst sollte nichts passieren.
Notfalls den Papst Geschenke machen, das sollte seine Meinung über dich verbessern.


----------



## TIGER1 (18. März 2007)

Homerclon am 18.03.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast 9 Runden Zeit dich dem Kreuzzug anzuschliessen.
> 
> In 9Runden eine Armee zusammenstellen und nach Jerusalem bringen wäre wirklich etwas schwer, bzw. unmöglich wenn man keine geeignete Armee + Flotte am Mittelmeer hat.
> 
> ...




Wie meinst du das jetzt?
Was heißt denn genau anschließen? Ich dachte ich muss in 9 Runden da sein. 
Oder kann ich mich speziel irgendwie dem anschließen?


----------



## Leeder (19. März 2007)

TIGER1 am 18.03.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 18.03.2007 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du musst auf deinen General einen Doppelklick machen und unten rechts sind 3  Kreise, einer davon ist das Symbol zum Anschließen an den Kreuzzug, das drückst du an und fertig.

mfg


----------



## raccoon (19. März 2007)

Außerdem musst du deine Kreuzzug-Armee, nachdem du dich dem Kreuzzug angeschlossen hast, kontinuierlich Richtung Jerusalem bewegen, sonst kann es dir passieren, dass deine Truppen desertieren. Das ist besonders der Fall bei angeheuerten Truppentypen die speziell für Kreuzzüge angeworben werden können.


----------



## TIGER1 (20. März 2007)

Ach das Spiel ist irgendwie komisch!
Mailand bedrängt mich so das ist unglaublich, dann greifen die mich auf einmal ohne Grund an und wenn ich zurück schlage kommt eine Nachricht vom Papst das ich das zu unterlassen habe.   

Und was auch komisch ist, irgendwie werden meine Diplomaten immer ermordet........ keine ahnung wie ich die schützen soll.


----------



## musclecar (25. März 2007)

ich hab das problem mit den kreuzzügen auf irgendwelche städte die am andern ende der welt liegen so gelöst dass ich eine armee zusammengestellt habe in zeiten wo es kein kreuzzug gab und bin mit ihr in eine burg marschiert an der küste wo ungefähr byzantinisches reich ist aber die region war von rebellen besetzt seitdem hab ich es 2 ma geschaffft mich dem kreuzzug rechttzeitig anzuschließen und die stadt einzunehmen


----------



## Avenga (27. März 2007)

TIGER1 am 20.03.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach das Spiel ist irgendwie komisch!
> Mailand bedrängt mich so das ist unglaublich, dann greifen die mich auf einmal ohne Grund an und wenn ich zurück schlage kommt eine Nachricht vom Papst das ich das zu unterlassen habe.
> 
> Und was auch komisch ist, irgendwie werden meine Diplomaten immer ermordet........ keine ahnung wie ich die schützen soll.



ja das kenne ich. der papst ist irgendwie schon ein hemmschuh. du könntest z.b. schauen dass du möglichst viele priester rekrutierst, diese fleißig in deinen landen herumschickst, auch auf ketzer hetzt usw, so steigt deine chance, einige kardinäle zu bekommen. ich hab z.b. momentan vier, und damit steigt auch die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der papst aus deinem land kommt. du kannst dir zwar nicht alles erlauben, aber imho mag einem der papst dann viel mehr. ich hab z.b.  4 der letzten 6 päpste gestellt.  

zu deinem diplomatenproblem: das sind feindliche attentäter(oder sie werden von feindlichen diplomaten quasi "bekehrt"(so hieß das in aoe   )) du könntest eigene attentäter erstellen und sie auf die feindlichen hetzen(kA ob das geht) oder einfach hoffen dass die feindlichen attentäter nach und nach bei fehlgeschlagenen missionen draufgehen.


----------



## Rubbermen (19. Mai 2007)

? lol , du hast nur 9 runden eine arme aufzusetellen aber du hast soviel zeit wie du brauchst jerusalem zu erreichen und ig würde dir raten tu das auch. werend eines kreuzuges bekommt man so derbste viel geld geschenkt und kannst dir sehr viele truppern7 söldner kaufen die viel besser sind als deine jetztigen. man bekommt neue gilden frei gestellt zb den templer- und johanesorden, beide brinngen mächtige einheiten mit sich. und am ende eines kreuzugeges egla ob deine einheiten überhaupt gekämpft haben oder net bekommen einen erfahrungs bonus. der kreuzug wird nur abgebrochen sovern der papst stirbt oder eine andere armee das lan/ stadt erobert haben, aber in allen fellen bekommt man den erfahrungs bonuns.

und ig hab bisjetzt an soziemlich jeden teil genommen bzw selb gegründet/ ausgeruffen und gewonnen. !!!

muss dazu sagen das das einer der gründe war warum ich mir das spiel überhaupt geholt hab.


----------



## pirx (24. Juli 2007)

Spiel grad wieder wie blöd Medieval 2 und bin über den Thead gestolpert   

Eigentlich empfiehlt es sich grundsätzlich alle Mittelmeer-Inseln von den Rebellen äh zu befreien, es sein den man möchte möglichst lange nicht den Mongolen und Timuriten begegnen. Ansonsten sind sie praktische und sichere Stützpunkte und verkürzen die Wege für "schnelle Eingreiftruppen".


----------



## LaLucre (28. Juli 2007)

pirx am 24.07.2007 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich jedoch ein problem. Ich habe England gewählt und halte bisher England/Irland und teile von Frankreich.
> Jetzt habe ich den Auftrag bekommen mich bei einem Kreuzzug zu beteiligen, das problem ist das Ziel ist Jerusalem.
> Aber das Problem ist, wie soll ich eine Armee aufstellen und die nach Jerusalem schicken in nur 9 Runden. Das ist absolut unmöglich.
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.



was ich noch zu sagen habe: Wenn du dich mit einem General dem Kreuzzug anschließt, bekommt seine Armee vielmehr Bewegungspunkte, das heißt du kannst dich in einer Runde viel weiter bewegen als mit einer normale Armee. Vergiss aber nicht, dass du dich jede Runde dem Kreuzzugsziel nähern musst, da sonst deine Einheiten zu dessertieren beginnen.


----------



## Hxr0171 (7. August 2007)

Noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: Im fortgeschrittenen Spielstadium wenn bereits mehrere Armeen im Einsatz sind und sich eine Armee am Kreuzzug beteiligt, könnt Ihr in der Runde in der ihr das Kreuzzugsziel einnehmen wollt, auch eure anderen Armeen am Kreuzzug teilnehmen lassen (solange die Armeen groß genug sind). Gibt dann für alle beteiligten Armeen einen Erfahrungsbonus.


----------



## Homerclon (7. August 2007)

Hxr0171 am 07.08.2007 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: Im fortgeschrittenen Spielstadium wenn bereits mehrere Armeen im Einsatz sind und sich eine Armee am Kreuzzug beteiligt, könnt Ihr in der Runde in der ihr das Kreuzzugsziel einnehmen wollt, auch eure anderen Armeen am Kreuzzug teilnehmen lassen (solange die Armeen groß genug sind). Gibt dann für alle beteiligten Armeen einen Erfahrungsbonus.


Um es zu vervollständigen:

Der Papst zahlt mehr Gulden wenn mehr Truppen teilnehmen.

Weiterer Vorteil: Für jede Kreuzzugsarmee bekommt man Gildenpunkten bei den Ordensrittern.
Für den kleinsten Kapitelsaal braucht man 100 Punkte, für eine Kreuzzugsarmee bekommt man 25Punkte.


----------



## Cyborg11 (29. August 2007)

Holt sich eigentlich jemand von euch Medieval 2 Total War: Kingdoms? Ich habs mir gestern bei Amazon vorbestellt. Wird dann am Freitag kommen, da es ja das Releasedatum ist


----------



## Hxr0171 (5. September 2007)

Ja ich habe es mittlerweile. 

Mit der Kreuzugskampagne habe ich angefangen. Macht wirklich Laune und ist fast bugfrei. 

Übrigens der Patch 1.3. der gerade im Umlauf ist, wird für Kingdoms-Besitzer nicht benötigt...


----------



## LaLucre (5. September 2007)

patch 1.3 ???
Gibt es den schon? Ich dachte 1.2 ist der neueste...!?

sg LaLucre


----------



## cbw249 (5. September 2007)

Hxr0171 am 05.09.2007 07:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich habe es mittlerweile.
> 
> Mit der Kreuzugskampagne habe ich angefangen. Macht wirklich Laune und ist fast bugfrei.
> 
> Übrigens der Patch 1.3. der gerade im Umlauf ist, wird für Kingdoms-Besitzer nicht benötigt...



Dito das ist das erste Add-on oder spiel das wirklich ohne irgendein macke läuft. Es macht einen schweinengeilen spaß ....


----------



## Hxr0171 (5. September 2007)

LaLucre am 05.09.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> patch 1.3 ???
> Gibt es den schon? Ich dachte 1.2 ist der neueste...!?
> 
> sg LaLucre



Der 1.3 stellt die Verbindung für Multiplayer-Schlachten zwischen Kingdoms und Hauptspielbesitzern her.

Für die Einzelkampagne wird der Patch nicht benötigt...

1.2 ist nach wie vor o.k.. Nur mit Kongdoms geht es automatisch auf 1.3. Ändert aber scheinbar nichts am Gameplay.


----------



## LaLucre (6. September 2007)

Hxr0171 am 05.09.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Der 1.3 stellt die Verbindung für Multiplayer-Schlachten zwischen Kingdoms und Hauptspielbesitzern her.
> 
> Für die Einzelkampagne wird der Patch nicht benötigt...
> 
> 1.2 ist nach wie vor o.k.. Nur mit Kongdoms geht es automatisch auf 1.3. Ändert aber scheinbar nichts am Gameplay.



das heißt, sollange ich nur das Hauptspiel zocke, brauch ich Patch 1.3 nicht; und sollte ich mir Kingdoms kaufen, wird das Spiel automatisch auf 1.3 upgedated.  Seh ich das richtig so?

sg LaLucre


----------



## Homerclon (6. September 2007)

LaLucre am 06.09.2007 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hxr0171 am 05.09.2007 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ganz genau.


----------

